
U.S. Agency Proposes Total Ban on Talking and Texting While Driving - evo_9
http://allthingsd.com/20111213/u-s-agency-proposes-total-ban-on-talking-and-texting-while-driving/
======
warmfuzzykitten
Can someone explain why talking hands-free on a cell phone is more dangerous
than talking to a person in the next seat? When you speak to someone in
person, you unconsciously glance at them to judge their reaction or confirm
yours. With a cell phone, your eyes have nowhere to go but on the road. This
part of the proposal seems like over-reaching, and appears ignorant of the
fact that most new cars offer bluetooth cell phone connections and hands-free
operation. In my own car, the phone on/off switch is in the steering wheel.
Before this proposal is taken seriously I would like to see some data that
compares hands-free cell phone activity with other common activities that
distract the driver's attention and/or eyes and hands.

